# T-Top Rope



## cribbs55 (Oct 31, 2007)

What is the best type of rope or lacing for attaching the canvas to your t-top? Whatever I used last year is fraying and coming apart already.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Measure the length and width and come by my shop for the "right" stuff. It is pretty reasonable. Tim @ 554 6172


----------



## cribbs55 (Oct 31, 2007)

Where is your shop ?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

In Gulf Breeze 2933 Westfield Road. Tim @ 554 6172


----------



## cribbs55 (Oct 31, 2007)

What is the area code ?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

850 554 6172. The line is a low twist, low strectch, braid on braid nylon 1/8 cord.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Used Breeze Fabricators in the past. Dependable and quality workmanship.


----------

